# Grand Canyon Geology - Blacktail Canyon



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

28 days and counting till launch. hard to believe there's no competent kayaker to fill that last spot


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Andy. I always like reading that kind of a blog.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Sure thing, Dave. One thing I should point out is that with Deer Creek closed, Blacktail Canyon still gives one an opportunity to visit the Great Unconformity and see it close-up.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

It's always interesting to visit Blacktail, no matter how many times I did before.

When you walk up the Deer Creek trail from the river there is a part of the trail where when you take a few steps you can feel a vibration; something passing through your body. That is you stepping over the Great Unconformity.

I'll be doing that again in about two months!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's another blog with Geology and also 2017 wildflower information.

Enjoy!

-AH


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Following. Thanks!


----------



## riverrafter (Mar 5, 2014)

The blooming desert a short hike from two hundred & twenty mile camp about a month ago. March / April in the canyon is verdant & smells wonderful.


----------

